# linux-c6



## talsamon (Jul 26, 2015)

Everytime when it is getting updating
linux-c6-sdl_image and linux-c6-sdl_ttf not fetchable.
The fight between libGLU and libdri.
libcairo has an conflict in libpng.
And flashplugin says:

```
linux-c6-flashplugin-11.2r202.491 bsd.linux-apps.mk test failed: The component openssl-compat is not defined for LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX= (the corresponding variable openssl-compat_FILE is not defined). This usually means that the current port should be used with non default linux base and/or infrastructure port(s).
*** Error code 1
```

but it seems defined
bsd.linux-apps.mk

```
openssl-compat_c6_FILE=   ${LINUXBASE}/usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8e
openssl-compat_DETECT=   ${openssl-compat${LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX:S/-/_/}_FILE}
openssl-compat_PORT=   ${PORTSDIR}/security/linux${LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX}-openssl-compat
```

and

```
:/usr/ports/security/linux-c6-nss %  make install clean
===>  linux-c6-nss-3.19.1 bsd.linux-apps.mk test failed: The component sqlite3 is not defined for LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX= (the corresponding variable sqlite3_FILE is not defined). This usually means that the current port should be used with non default linux base and/or infrastructure port(s).
*** Error code 1
```

and

```
Installing linux-c6-sqlite-3.6.20_1...
pkg-static: linux-c6-sqlite-3.6.20_1 conflicts with linux-c6_64-sqlite-3.6.20_2 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /compat/linux/usr/bin/sqlite3
*** Error code 70
```

and so on.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 26, 2015)

I commented out this two suggested lines in /etc/make.conf

```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=c6_64
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=c6_64
```

The maintainer reverted this short after my first tries.

I commented out in emulator/linux-c6/Makefile
under RUN_DEPENDS:

```
linux-c6-qt47-x11>0:${PORTSDIR}/x11-toolkits/linux-c6-qt47-x11
linux-c6-qt47-x11>0:${PORTSDIR}/x11-toolkits/linux-c6-qt47
```
it is the libGL/libdri conflict

If I turn on the option nvidia it tries to install nvidia-346 I don't need , I have nvidia-304.
If I turn off conflict libdri with libGLU.


in Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk
is missing the line

```
openssl-compat_c6_FILE=   ${LINUXBASE}/usr/lib/libssl.so.10
```

that was the flashplugin error-message (and the following nss and sqlite3 errors).
I mailed it the maintainer.
(Got it work except the qt47 ports).


----------



## talsamon (Jul 26, 2015)

uups, that was wrong the line in Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk should be:

```
openssl-compat_c6_FILE= ${LINUXBASE}/usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8e
```


P.S: Changed in the Makefile of emulators/linux-c6 and x11-toolkits/linux-c6-qt47-x11 `RUN_DEPENDS` to my nvidia-driver version.
Maybe it will be good to extend the option to nividia-340, nvidia-driver and nvidia-driver-304 to choose (nvidia-driver-173 is marked as forbidden).


----------



## TheDreamer (Aug 9, 2015)

I had toyed with making a patch to have a DEFAULT_VERSION= nvidia=340 setting, because my home computer's card stopped at 340, and my work computer's card stopped at 304.

And, then have the port do USES=nvidia to have frame add the dependency.  But, lost track of everything and abandoned it.

Instead I have a script go through all the /usr/ports/*/linux-c6*/Makefiles and change the dependency to 340 or 304, depending on which computer I'm on.

The Dreamer


----------

